# Early Thor Swap Meet Bike



## dmk441 (Jan 18, 2014)

I started out looking to build a belt drive swap meet rider out of an 11' Thor motor that has great compression, not sure how far I'll take the project, we'll see. The frame and fork legs are about as far as my resources currently took me. The rims are simplex, and I do have the tubes, tires and rim strips for the rims as well. Here's a few photos of where I'm at so far.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking good Dave!! 

What a fun & rewarding project for you to work on.


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Thor*

Thanks Steve. Frame Tubing is DOM, motor mount brackets are original Thor that came with the motor. Pedal crank housing and assembly is from your rough 1890s tandem frame. The frame turned out well. Will make a nice swap meet rider eventually.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

i wonder is still working ??


----------

